# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Empresas aún cometen errores en el acogimiento al Régimen de Drawback.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Por desconocimiento o mal asesoramiento.  
La devolución de un porcentaje del Derecho Ad Valorem a los productores exportadores, conocido como el Drawback, no es solicitado correctamente por las empresas beneficiarias por desconocimiento de la norma o por un deficiente asesoramiento.  
Oscar Miranda, representante del Centro de Asesoría en Comercio Exterior y Formación Aduanera (CACEFA), indicó que pese a que el gobierno ha tratado de dar un marco legal claro y beneficioso para los empresarios, muchos de los productores exportadores siguen cometiendo errores en el sistema de acogimiento. 
Por ejemplo, indicó que algunas de las controversias que generan contingencia tienen que ver con la trazabilidad que debe existir entre el insumo importado y el producto exportado. 
Es decir, señaló Miranda, que el insumo que se ha importado o comprado localmente sea el que efectivamente se ha utilizado en el producto exportado. 
La importancia de conocer el acogimiento al régimen del Drawback es esencial para que las empresas no sean sancionadas por el ente fiscalizador, con multas que pueden llegar hasta el 50% del monto acogido indebidamente, sin perjuicio de la devolución del monto restituido. 
El representante de CACEFA sostuvo que los beneficiarios del régimen deben estar preparados siempre para una fiscalización, presentando los documentos correctos y adecuados que prueben el debido acogimiento al régimen del Drawback. 
Lo que siempre se debe presentar a SUNAT ADUANAS es la estructura de costos, el kardex, el flujograma, documentos que acrediten la trazabilidad, entre otros, precisó. 
Miranda también informó que el ente fiscalizador debe haber coordinación interna para unificar criterios de interpretación de la norma y no se presente los actuales criterios duales que existen en alguno casos, lo que también lleva que el beneficiario del régimen del Drawback cometa errores. 
Para tratar de manera puntual cada una de estas deficiencias en la aplicación de la norma, CACEFA realizará este sábado 17 su tercer seminario denominado Seminario Taller del Régimen de Drawback.Temas similares: Drawback y Exportafácil Artículo: Continúa polémica por régimen laboral para la agroexportación Exigen mayor drawback Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario ¿Qué errores se cometen al momento de exportar?

----------

